# Exercising Honda EU3000ISKC



## Blue Hill (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi folks,
I'm new here and will be purchasing an EU3000ISKC (Canadian model) this week and I got to wondering about exercising it. I downloaded an American owners manual and I couldn't find a reference to this. On the contrary, it gives instructions for very long term storage. The RV forums I've been looking at, talk about two hours at half load every month.
What do you folks recommend?


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

My generator manual says to run it every 14days with a load on it unless storing it long term. I just follow that however mine is a champion brand so the procedures are probably different


----------



## Blue Hill (Jul 17, 2013)

Thanks TN!
I'm kind of hoping that [email protected] will weigh in on this thread too.
Larry


----------



## Dqalex (Nov 25, 2012)

Larry I run mine every month or two for around a half hour. Mine is a EU6500. The Honda EU generators are just rock solid. The best bet is to get some real good quality fuel stabilizer if you plan to store with fuel inside. Also its a good idea to drain the fuel bowl. The EU series is the best their is on the market today. Good luck with your new generator. Alex


----------



## motorhead12 (May 1, 2013)

I would just start it every now and then and run it until it reaches operating temp. Also, running fuel treatment and draining the tank periodically is a good idea.


----------



## Blue Hill (Jul 17, 2013)

I picked the Honda up on Friday after work, so I had all day yesterday to play around. I have to say I'm very impressed. It runs the AC in my camper (and everything else) without breaking a sweat. The generator was running outside at the back end of the trailer and by the time I got to the hitch, I could hardly hear it. I ran the AC all afternoon along with my electric saw and an air compressor and used less than a gallon of fuel.
I asked the dealer about exercising the generator and he told me that it wasn't necessary. I think I will do it anyway, run it every month or so and put a bit of a load on it while I'm at it. One thing the dealer did tell me that I hadn't heard before was that he recommends to put premium gasoline in the tank in the fall, if I'm not figuring on using it as much over the winter. He said that premium has no ethanol in it and won't go stale as quickly as regular gas. He still said to drain the carb. and to add fuel stabilizer, but that it's just a good practice.

Larry


----------



## motorhead12 (May 1, 2013)

Yep, Hondas are the best! As to running premium gas, that depends on your area. Around where I live, all grades of gas have 10% ethanol, so treatments are the only way out of that problem.


----------



## Robert Coats (Nov 10, 2011)

[email protected] here...

Exercising a generator, two things:

1. Older generators could (rarely) loose the magnetism in the genset part, and running them a few times a year could prevent this. Most modern generators don't have this problem, and rarely is it an issue anymore. No current model Honda generators, both traditional (AVR) type and super-quiet Inverter tech work just fine and don't ever required "exercising" for any electrical reason.

2. Modern generators often use fuels with ethanol, and this can mean clogged carburetors in a short period of time. Some would tell you to "exercise" the generator to keep this from happening, but the fuel that's decaying in the tank is just as bad as the fuel in the carburetor. You can delay decay with fuel treatments, but the better solution is to simply drain all the fuel from the generator's tank and carburetor if you expect it will sit for 30 or more days. Further, never allow any fuel to remain in the generator longer than 30 days. If the "youngest" fuel in the tank is more than 30 days old, drain it! 

It's absolutely fine to let the generator sit for months, even years, without being run. Keep the fuel drained, squirt a little oil into the spark plug hold, pull the recoil to close the valves, cover the generator with a breathable cover, and either remove any battery or at least put it on a trickle charger.

[email protected]
_Caveat: I work for Honda, but the preceding is my opinion alone._


----------



## Blue Hill (Jul 17, 2013)

Thanks Robert,

That puts my question to rest. I was hoping you'd give us the benefit of your wisdom. I have one other question if I may. Is it normal, with a brand new Honda to have a puff of smoke at start up? It doesn't smoke other than that, just at start up. The unit came filled with oil from the dealer, and the first time I checked it after I got it home, oil ran out of the fill/check hole. I caught the oil in a pan and let it run out until it stopped. I'd estimate around 1/3 cup extra. Could that have something to do with the puff of smoke at start up, do you suppose?
I used the unit off and on this weekend on a camping trip, and it works like a dream.

Larry


----------



## Robert Coats (Nov 10, 2011)

Blue Hill said:


> Thanks Robert,
> 
> That puts my question to rest. I was hoping you'd give us the benefit of your wisdom. I have one other question if I may. Is it normal, with a brand new Honda to have a puff of smoke at start up? It doesn't smoke other than that, just at start up. The unit came filled with oil from the dealer, and the first time I checked it after I got it home, oil ran out of the fill/check hole. I caught the oil in a pan and let it run out until it stopped. I'd estimate around 1/3 cup extra. Could that have something to do with the puff of smoke at start up, do you suppose?
> I used the unit off and on this weekend on a camping trip, and it works like a dream.
> ...


Yes, an overfilled engine will tend to collect a little oil around the valves and it will burn off at startup, absolutely normal. Just be sure the oil level is correct. Over time, the excess will get burned off and you'll be smoke-free.

[email protected]
_Caveat: I work for Honda, but the preceding is my opinion alone._


----------



## motorhead12 (May 1, 2013)

I'd agree that it's probably okay not to run it all the time, but one issue that's sometimes a problem is that the oil seals, especially around the crankshaft, can dry out if the engine is not started for a long time. The resulting leak is probably not worth the convenience of not starting it occasionally. Besides, since it's a piece of emergency equipment, you want to find out if something is wrong before you really need it.


----------



## Blue Hill (Jul 17, 2013)

Robert Coats said:


> Yes, an overfilled engine will tend to collect a little oil around the valves and it will burn off at startup, absolutely normal. Just be sure the oil level is correct. Over time, the excess will get burned off and you'll be smoke-free.
> 
> [email protected]
> _Caveat: I work for Honda, but the preceding is my opinion alone._


Oh Phew! That's a relief. Thanks Robert. You guys make Great Products!


----------



## Mpollock (Feb 25, 2013)

Blue Hill - I know you have received a lot of replies already, I just thought I'd throw in my 2 cents as another lover of the Honda EU range =). We generally recommend that they're run, with a load, for a half hour or so around once a month just to ensure that they remain in tiptop condition. Of course, if you forget every now and then this isn't going to be the end of the world.


----------



## Blue Hill (Jul 17, 2013)

Thanks Mpollock!
The folks on this forum sure are a helpful bunch.


----------

